# PubMed- The lifetime prevalence of anxiety disorders among patients with irritable bowel syndrome.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*The lifetime prevalence of anxiety disorders among patients with irritable bowel syndrome.*

Adv Clin Exp Med. 2014 Nov-Dec;23(6):987-92

Authors: Grzesiak M, BeszÅ‚ej JA, Mulak A, SzechiÅ„ski M, Szewczuk-BogusÅ‚awska M, Waszczuk E, Kantorska M, Frydecka D

Abstract
BACKGROUND: The prevalence of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), the most common functional gastrointestinal disorder, ranges from 10% to 20% in the general population. It is estimated that from 40% to 90% of persons with a diagnosis of IBS suffer from mental disorders, mainly anxiety and depressive disorders.
OBJECTIVES: The aim of the study was to assess the lifetime prevalence of anxiety disorders in IBS patients and to compare it with the prevalence of these disorders in a control group of patients with gastroesophageal reflux disease (GERD).
MATERIAL AND METHODS: The study included 106 patients with IBS and 53 patients with GERD. IBS was diagnosed according to the Rome II criteria after a basic evaluation to exclude an organic disease. Anxiety disorders were diagnosed using the Composite International Diagnostic Interview (CIDI) in accordance with ICD-10 diagnostic criteria.
RESULTS: Anxiety disorders during the patient's lifetime were diagnosed in 50 IBS patients (47%). Specific phobias occurred in 23.5% of them, social phobias in 10.4 %, generalized anxiety disorder in 10.4%, panic disorder in 3.8% and agoraphobia in 8.5%. In the control group with GERD, anxiety disorders during the subject's lifetime were diagnosed in 30% of the group. The difference in the prevalence of anxiety disorders between patients with IBS and GERD was statistically significant (p < 0.05).
CONCLUSIONS: The lifetime prevalence of anxiety disorders in IBS patients was higher than in the control group with GERD (47% vs. 30%). The prevalence rate of anxiety disorders in the control group with GERD was similar to the prevalence rate in the general population.

PMID: 25618127 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

